

Lyft and Uber to keep operating in LA despite city orders - llamataboot
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-lyft-uberx-continue-operating-la-cease-and-desist-letters-20130625,0,7930489.story

======
woobles
I will be very interested to see how this story develops in the coming
days/weeks. Clever of these services, pitting State v. City.

